# before I buy new batteries in 748..



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

i am now thinking i need new leisure batteries as they don't seem to hold there charge much at all now.
before i do though is there anything else that could perhaps be the problem as do not want to waste my money as they are not cheap.
i checked on control panel and it does show charging emblem when on charge by mains or geny and it does show them going to 13.5 volts.
also shows power being used between 2 and 5 amps when i have checked.
they are varta batteries in it presuming they are originals but not sure.
it is 06 model.
what do you think


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,

We have an 04 747 and changed are Varta batteries 2yrs ago.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes on the face of it a change of batteries... That would be the simplest thing to do.... If you have the test equipment to check the charge rate etc I might suggest going down that route, but with the age it's a good bet that the batteries have gone.... Pm me if you need some more help


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*bateries*

There has been quite a lot about batteries on the mmm forum.
the suggestion by Clive M G T B. is that 2 x 6 volts are better & £ for £ give better performance & life. the suggestion is that golf buggy batteries make an economical choice.I had a look & would maybe go that route when mine needs replacement. worth a google.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: bateries*



bjandlin said:


> There has been quite a lot about batteries on the mmm forum.
> the suggestion by Clive M G T B. is that 2 x 6 volts are better & £ for £ give better performance & life. the suggestion is that golf buggy batteries make an economical choice.I had a look & would maybe go that route when mine needs replacement. worth a google.


I was considering going down the six volt route come time to change, but couldn't seem to find any which would occupy the same space.

Has anyone found a source of batteries which would not need more room to fit in.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We changed our batteries in Jan this year they had lasted well as our van is a 2004.

Bought 2 110amp H batteries for £129 on EBay. Seem to be working well.

steve & ann ------- teensvan


----------

